
Hivemall now joined into Apache Incubator - lewuathe
http://incubator.apache.org/projects/hivemall.html
======
myui
You can find the Incubation status here
[http://incubator.apache.org/projects/hivemall.html](http://incubator.apache.org/projects/hivemall.html)

The old project page can be find in
[https://github.com/myui/hivemall](https://github.com/myui/hivemall)

